# Could use some help...barn changing alot. Time to move?



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

This is going to be pretty hard to get the whole situation down in an understandable way, but I'm going to try. Please, bear with me, I really need to get this all down and talk through it with people with more horse experience than me. 

I'm going to start this off by saying I'm young, under 18, and I've had my first horse for a little over a year. So, while I'm experienced in riding, I'm relatively inexperienced when it comes to the day to day things of horse ownership. My mom (father passed away when I was 7) tries her best and is really supportive, but ultimately she is not a horse person and its hard to talk things out with her, so I came here. 

I bought my horse last February, with the help of my old trainer. In late July, I moved him to a new barn that was closer to my house , with better facilities, and a trainer that could advance my riding more. This barn is big, 40 stalls on 80 acres (half of which they hay so it isn't as big as it sounds). At this barn they sort of have three programs going on. One, they breed, train, and show AQHAs. They have two stallions, 6 or so broodmares, several horses in their show string, and a new head trainer (who will enter the picture later). Two, they have two different instructors who teach lessons, mainly to younger kids (6-14). One instructor teaches weeknights and the other all weekend. The one who teaches on the weekends is the one I consider my 'trainer' (more on this later). Three, they have 8 or so indoor boarders and 5 or so pasture boarders. 

So, I guess I should go into why I'm not happy...
When I originally moved to the barn, the AQHA operation was much smaller, but its grown in the past 6 or so months. Now, this is great for them, but I do feel that the boarders and the lesson program has been put on the back burner and aren't getting as much consideration as they should be, which is where we come back to the new AQHA trainer they hired. Now, my personal feelings about her personality aside, she is just being plain rude to the instructors and boarders, and nothing is being done about it. 
She:
-puts her trail equipment up all over the fairly small indoor arena and instructs no one touch it
-tried to tell me that my horse was not body clipped and did not need what blankets I have on his rack in the aisle (after speaking to other boarders I found out they had had similar conversations, it seems she's in a mission to clean up) 
-moved all of the jump standards (I do hunter/jumper with my boy and most of the other boarders jump also) outside so if you want to jump you have to go get the very heavy wooden standards, and put them back outside when you're done
-she is also just not polite, she barged past me on the cross ties the other day with another horse. I had my back to her brushing my gelding and she unclips him from one of the cross ties and starts moving him over. I realized what she was doing and went and moved him over so she could go by. Did I get an excuse me? Nope, not a word

This all came to light and really got on my nerves during my lesson this Saturday. I have been told expressly, several times that we are not to ride when people are having lessons. Because of this, I cannot ride until after 530-630 most weekdays and 4-5 weekends. Now, that's not the problem. I can't really get out to the barn until then most weeknights and I usually have a Saturday lesson and give him Sunday off. So I go for my noon lesson this Saturday, and when I get there around 11 the trainer is riding a young horse in training and there is also a girl who leases one of the show horses riding. There is also trail equipment set up all over the smallish ring. So I'm like okay there was probably an open lesson spot so they decided to ride, whatever. So I get all tacked up and noon rolls around and they are still riding and the trail equipment is still set up. They rode through my whole lesson, and I was having a jumping lesson nonetheless. I promise I'm not being greedy its just the fact that I am always told not to ride during lessons that really got on my nerves. There is even a sign on the bulletin board that say 'NO RIDING DURING SCHEDULED LESSONS'. She even cut me off a few times. My trainer didn't say anything, because she's the type to not want to stir up trouble, which was kind of irritating as well. 

That is mostly all of the things that affected me, but she's also made some other changes too. For example, she had the BO move all of the lesson tack from a nice place where it all fit to the boarders second tack room (where my stuff is). Now there are six saddles on two saddle racks, four bridles on one hook, and girths hung over the trash can. But hey, its all the way across the barn from the training tack room and the main cross ties, outta sight outta mind right?

The BO is distant and the BM is useless. When I text the BM about something I usually don't hear back until I text back a second time saying (as politely as I possibly can) "hey, I was wondering if you got my text about XYZ". Then, I get a grudging response with something snarky in it about how its breeding season. Which I understand, but I would really like to know what their spring shot procedure is so that I know if I need to call the vet myself or if she does boarders on the same day, and I would like to know after my first text, not my second or third! I feel like every thing with her is a huge battle, Whether its a little thing or a big thing. She also talks to both me and my mom in a really condescending way.

It wasn't like this when I moved here, but by growing their AQHA program they are really creating some unhappy boarders and instructors, they just don't have time for us.

My mom put it pretty succinctly the other day "its like they think they are doing us a favor by letting us keep our horse there. not like we are paying 650 for him to be kept there." Now, I do not want this to turn into a thing about 'paying for services' I do my part. I sweep up after myself and when I'm there with extra time and a hand I help out.

So, the only other close barn that I've discovered thus far is about the same distance away from me as my current barn. Its smaller, which is actually a plus. And it has a pretty kick-a## (in a good way) trainer who could REALLY advance my riding. I mean, my trainer right now is good but not as intense as that trainer, who is German. My brothers girlfriend takes lesson with her so thats how I know about her. Without visiting I hesitate to say much, so I wont, only that there is at least one other option.

My mom and I are debating whether or not we should even try talking to the BO or BM. We honestly think, with the way all the boarders and not just us have been treated, that we would be told to suck it up or leave so that they could fill our stall with another training horse. 

I don't have any idea of what's going on behind the scenes. I mean, between the BO, BM, and trainer. All I know is that they are changing things and doing things that are rude and inconsiderate of the boarders and lesson people, and they are doing it with no explanation.


So if anyone actually read that whole thing, I am eternally grateful. I'm sorry for posting another post like this when there are already a bunch of should I move barns threads, I just really needed to write it all down and talk it out. Since I don't have much boarding experience I'm just confused. I don't know if I'm being over sensitive, or over reactive, or reasonable. I really wish no one at the barn (BO, BM, trainer) ill will and I'm happy for them for growing their AQHA program, I just am nettled for my own (hoping not selfish and entitled because I did not want to come across that way) reasons. 

*I am not making any statements about AQHA or AQHA people*


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They have an agenda & the lady they hired to fulfil that agenda doesn't give a fat rat's behind about boarders. Tell the BO's your concerns and tell them if this is the way things are going to be operating, you are moving. In fact, I would be checking out other barns right now.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

It sounds like there isn't much of a reason to stay. I think that you should go check out the other place you mentioned, and maybe some others. Good luck!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think moving might be in your future. The smaller barn sounds like a better fit.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would reserve a stall at the smaller barn before it fills up with the other boarders jumping ship. ONLY AFTER I reserve a stall, would I talk to this particular BO and let them know why you are leaving, as you give notice. Life is too short. Horses are to enjoy, and the barn should be a place to be happy, not put up with miserable rude people. Normally I would talk to BO/BM first, but it sounds like they have anew agenda and really won't care much.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I had barn trouble too (but for other reasons), and there was this one barn 15 minutes further down the road from my other barn that seemed perfect, but I hesitated for around a year before I scheduled a lesson there. It was so darn wonderful I changed barns right away, and I realized that waiting a year was a waste of time! I'm mad I didn't move sooner, so if you feel good about the other place, don't hesitate or wait! From the sounds of it they aren't going to change their ways anytime soon at your current barn, and 650$/month is a lot. For that price I'd expect good quality service, which you aren't getting...


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I would reserve a stall at the smaller barn before it fills up with the other boarders jumping ship. ONLY AFTER I reserve a stall, would I talk to this particular BO and let them know why you are leaving, as you give notice. Life is too short. Horses are to enjoy, and the barn should be a place to be happy, not put up with miserable rude people. Normally I would talk to BO/BM first, but it sounds like they have anew agenda and really won't care much.


a very wise idea.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds like that new trainer is on a mission. I'd find me a new barn, like, yesterday, give notice and be out of there.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Honestly my first shudder was the fact they stand stallions. The insurance for care and custody in a boarding situation is incredible. Add stallions to the equation and - no way.

Tour the other barn and get a feel for what it's like.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

As the others have said, I'd move on to bigger and better things


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The one thing I'll add is, in their eyes you are a child. Your mother is your money, and that's all these people are after. Id view the other barn, reserve and then have your mother speak to the owner at your current barn and pay notice per your contract.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Talk to your mother, get her to reserve stall at other barn, as I imagine that will be filling up fast and then get out asap.

I doubt in this situation I would be giving notice, as I would want my horse out of there. And go ahead and move all your tack first too, as it may disappear once they know you are leaving.

"Trainers" like this one, will end up ruining her boarding business pretty quickly too.

AND it may be that this "trainer" has actually LEASED the barn, and only has to put up with you all, until she can run you off.

That is actually what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Wyndrunner (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree with Palomine, sounds like maybe they have leased all or part of the barn to a trainer. When I took over my current situation as BM the BO had leased one of the barns to a pair of trainers that had no regard for the other boarders at all. They ran the round pens, arenas and everything else like it was theirs. They didn't last long with me and are now gone.

I agree that you should talk to your mother, she sounds supportive, lease at the new barn, move your tack and horse as soon as you can even if you have to pay for the full month based on contract, notice etc... Your horse and happiness is what is most important and you can not really enjoy your time with your horse in an environment like that.

Hoping the best for you and your horse.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for replying to my novel! :lol:

Its so nice to hear that people don't think I'm overreacting! My mom keeps saying "we should wait it how, and see how things go." But I was thinking...why should I wait for them to change something, I'm pretty much decided that I'm going to move. 

I went and visited the other barn, it's pretty awesome! They do not have an indoor yet, and they are still doing a little building work to the facilities (nothing unsafe). But they showed me pictures of what the barn looked like when they moved in in the beginning of the summer, and they have gotten a TON of work done. It was basically a shell, and now they have 9 very nice stalls, a feed room, and a tack room. AND a HUGE outdoor. This is reassuring to me as I have been in places (before I owned a horse) where things were promised (indoor etc.) but nothing every materialized. The fact that they have already gotten so much work done shows (to me anyways) that they are motivated to create a really nice facility and atmosphere. I was shown where the bathroom is going in as soon they can start building again (its hard to do construction in winter here in Maine!). I was also told *tentatively* by a person who rides there about plans to put a covered arena in this summer, but so far I'm treating that bit of information as a rumor, not a fact or promise. 


I haven't met the trainer yet, when I visited she was out picking up hay so I was showed around by my brother's girlfriend who rides there. 

I think my game plan is this:
Take April to think, have a couple lessons at that barn and look around for other barns (which I am 99.9% sure there aren't any. I'm situated in the exact wrong place in my state for riding, all the good barns are either too far North or too far South:?. The only other barns are, at least, a solid 30 min drive, which is just too much to do after school 3-4 days a week). Then, I am doing a little schooling show the first weekend of May, and my school gets out almost exactly a month later. So I will decide by around that weekend, and if I am going to move, give them my 30 day notice so that I will move when schools out. 

Regarding the 30 days notice: I think the only thing I have to worry about here is being ABSOLUTELY certain that I want to move when I give it to them. I don't think it would go over well if I changed my mind! I also don't think I need to worry about my stuff. However much I dislike the trainer, the owners are still very professional and show very competitively, I don't think they would do anything to my stuff, too much of a risk as I know (and they know) there are several boarders plus my current trainer who would be very angry. 

I am also going to figure what their plans are for further renovations, mostly a covered ring/indoor. They trailered to a local indoor for lessons this past winter, but living in Maine, where most of the year is winter, almost winter, and mud season, an indoor is pretty important part of facilities. 

Another really cool thing about that they are just across from my county fairgrounds, where there are a number of shows held. They literally WALK to the shows! So cool! They also say there is an ice cream place nearby that you can ride to!

So as I'm heading deeper into 'research' about this barn, as my mom says (she wants me to be 100% certain and have there be no surprises, understandable) i have a few questions.

I plan on definitely having a few lessons with the trainer. Is there any thing that I should look for other than how we get along? I've never really, I dunno, 'reviewed' my trainers, just sorta went along with things. I've never had like an intense, animated trainer like I am told this one is. 

Anything that would be a red flag facilities wise? I want to have a more thorough tour, I sorta only got a glance around. What should I look for in fields, barn, stalls, feed/hay storage, tack storage? Anything that would set off _your _personal 'alarm'? 

Sorry for having so many questions Like I said, I consider my self an 'experienced' rider, but I'm a complete noob when it comes to boarding as I have only had my guy a year. 

Thanks again


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Personally, I would be gone yesterday. I've been in barns where, if you weren't one of the higher dollar training clients, you didn't get treated terribly well. Sounds like where you're headed in the current barn. 

I'd take some lessons with the potential coach and see how you 2 interact, I'd try to hang out for a day at the barn and meet other boarders and see how things sort of flow. 

If this trainer at your current barn is truly upsetting people, you will be out in the cold by the time you're talking about moving. 


When boarding facilities are at a premium, those who hesitate get left out. I would be getting with it and looking at anything that seems remotely close enough to compare facilities and services, make a decision and then I'd move my horse. I wouldn't be waiting until all the stars line up.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Visit the barn during times you prefer to ride. The arena can be completely empty mid-morning on a weekday and crazier than crud at 6pm. Great if you want to ride mid-morning, nightmarish if you can only ride at 6pm! 

I wouldn't give them a reason for leaving unless they ask. They obviously aren't concerned about keeping their boarders and if you leave under good circumstances, you should be able to come back if you ever needed to.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Move. That is all.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Delfina said:


> I wouldn't give them a reason for leaving unless they ask. They obviously aren't concerned about keeping their boarders and if you leave under good circumstances, you should be able to come back if you ever needed to.


You never need to give a reason. Written notice that says - "Please accept this as my ____ day notice. I will be moving my horse(s) at what time on what day."

If anyone asks for the reason -it can be very vanilla - "The current situation is not working for me."

No bridges burned, no lines crossed and absolutely NOTHING for anyone to start a rumour about.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with all the others, and I don't think you should wait until the end of April, go and reserve a stall at the new place NOW before your fellow boarders fill them all up. Move; you will be glad you did :wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I can see your reservations about making sure that indoor does happen at the new barn, but would still move ASAP. Life's too short to put up with nasty people.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you have questions of the BO or BM, do not text them. That is rude. Make an appointment and go see them. Whether it's this barn or the next. mis has an excellent response "The current situation is not working for me." I would add "at this time".


----------



## garciam9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes.. It sounds like moving might be your best bet..Idk if you are in new jersey but I went through something similar and finally found a GREAT place that I'm really happy with..here is the website 
Roman Acres - Home

good luck ! you will make the right decision in the end!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

You keep mentioning the covered/indoor arena being a big concern for you at the new place. How much good does having a covered/indoor arena do you if you can't use it as in where you are now?



As Nike would say " Just Do It"!


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Just move.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sooo any update?


----------

